# xD Paris Hilton is going to jail!



## Flam9 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/

I'm sure glad they put that as breaking news >.>


----------



## OrR (May 5, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 5, 2007)

sadly she will probably exploit this and get a camara crew in jail with her and make a reality show about it


----------



## .TakaM (May 5, 2007)

simple life - prison?


----------



## Darkforce (May 5, 2007)

The funny thing is after she gets out of jail she'll probably sell her story for a couple mil and go back to being a stupid whore.

Anywho...


----------



## OSW (May 5, 2007)

Lol. Made my day.


----------



## Regiiko (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 5 2007 said:


> simple life - prison?



She can't even do simple shit.

$10 she's gunna get assraped in prison by a dyke called "Bob"


----------



## sirAnger (May 5, 2007)

CNN said:
			
		

> As a city prosecutor said during closing arguments that Hilton deserved jail time, Hilton's mother, Kathy, laughed. When the judge ruled, Kathy Hilton then blurted out: "May I have your autograph?"


----------



## Regiiko (May 5, 2007)

...why does a mother want the autograph of the judge that sentences her child to jail time...? ;


----------



## .TakaM (May 5, 2007)

maybe because someone's finally put her where she belongs?


----------



## Regiiko (May 5, 2007)

Meh, doesn't really make a lot of sense. Why wouldn't they cut off her credit cards, etc etc?

Oh well, spoilt rich heiresses will be spoilt rich heiresses.


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2007)

Every once in a while, even rich people go to jail..


----------



## Flam9 (May 5, 2007)

XD at all the replies.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 5, 2007)

Oh please, it'll be like the jail Martha Stewart was at. No ceiling and walls that didn't even go over her head.


----------



## rest0re (May 5, 2007)

paris hilton ... in jail? hope she doesnt start to be lesbian. they will gangrape her at prison!!!


----------



## Regiiko (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ May 5 2007 said:


> paris hilton ... in jail? hope she doesnt start to be lesbian. they will gangrape her at prison!!!



Y'know, I can see a new porn movie in the makings.

"Lesbian Gang Bang With Hilton!"

>_>;


----------



## Shelleeson (May 5, 2007)

woohoo


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 6, 2007)

*rapidshare*


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

*leech*


----------



## Harsky (May 6, 2007)

*Torrent*

I remember downloading the One Night in Paris movie and burning it to DVD. Really, I know I shouldn't be picky about porn but I didn't even like it at all.

So I sold it and got some DVDs in return. Hmm... Rocky Horror Show? I HOPE IT'S A GOOD HORROR MOVIE.

LET'S ALL DO THE TIME WARP!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 6 2007 said:


> *Torrent*
> 
> I remember downloading the One Night in Paris movie and burning it to DVD. Really, I know I shouldn't be picky about porn but I didn't even like it at all.
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 6 2007 said:


> *Torrent*
> 
> I remember downloading the One Night in Paris movie and burning it to DVD. Really, I know I shouldn't be picky about porn but I didn't even like it at all.
> 
> ...



She faked all her orgasms, he made excessive grunting noises, and during all that, she also made excessive noises too?

No wonder I hate porn :


----------



## arma (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ May 6 2007 said:


> She faked all her orgasms, he made excessive grunting noises, and during all that, she also made excessive noises too?
> 
> No wonder I hate porn :<



If you want real porn, check out 'One Night In Chyna' - 'successful' 90's WWF wrestling diva.

Hoo boy, that was a humdinger of a flick.

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Foie (May 6, 2007)

Nipple'age is not allowed on this site


----------



## science (May 6, 2007)

Wow she has some nasty nipples


----------



## OSW (May 6, 2007)

damn yeah. her breasts are ugly.

And i dloaded that one night in paris movie too. And it was pretty shite!

Edit: Actually it wasn't that bad. But i hate Paris lol. Looks like she gives an ok BJ.

Edit2: Man that is a funny vid


----------



## science (May 6, 2007)

Hahaha best reason ever



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> this post has been removed by a moderator
> reason: Nipple'age not allowed on this site. Even bad nipple'age.


----------



## Flam9 (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ May 6 2007 said:


> Hahaha best reason ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XD "even bad nipple'age"


----------



## blackjack (May 6, 2007)

She won't go to jail. Too rich.


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ May 6 2007 said:


> She won't go to jail. Too rich.



Of course not. She'll go to a 'Martha Stewart' jail-type place. That's if you even call that a jail :[


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ May 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(blackjack @ May 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > She won't go to jail. Too rich.
> ...


Their jail is equal to our homes.


----------



## Regiiko (May 6, 2007)

And I'm sure they'll be all, "omg this is disgusting! you call this a jail! it is so terrible!" *cutcut*

>_>;


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ May 5 2007 said:


> paris hilton ... in jail? hope she doesnt start to be lesbian. they will gangrape her at prison!!!



lol
_start_ to be a lesbian?


----------



## adgloride (Jun 7, 2007)

Surprised no ones posted this yet.  Shes been in jail for 3 days and shes got out due to a "Medical Condition".  She has to stay at home and his tagged for the rest of her sentence.  Its so obvious that daddy has managed to pay her out of jail.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

its has been a rumor that she has herpes cuase they found a bottle of herpes cream in a storage room she had 

that could be it lol


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Surprised no ones posted this yet.Â Shes been in jail for 3 days and shes got out due to a "Medical Condition".Â She has to stay at home and his tagged for the rest of her sentence.Â Its so obvious that daddy has managed to pay her out of jail.



The system works.


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)

GOD I wish she dies!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

well she got released today due to medical reasons that were not provided


----------



## Samutz (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ Paris Hilton's medical condition was purely psychological and that she was in peril of having a nervous breakdown, and that's why she was released early this morning.
> 
> Psychiatrist Charles Sophy visited Hilton in jail yesterday and the day before. We're told after Sophy's visit yesterday, word was passed to the Sheriff that Hilton's mental state was fragile and she was at risk.
> 
> The reason for releasing her had nothing to do with a rash or other physical issues. It was purely in her head.


Source: http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/07/paris-medica...l-not-physical/


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

lolz
only the rich can get away with this


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 7, 2007)

Lame.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 7, 2007)

I always thought the whole point of going to Jail was meant to have a psychological effect, so you wouldn't commit the crime again.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I always thought the whole point of going to Jail was meant to have a psychological effect, so you wouldn't commit the crime again.



i thought the same thing also


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

famous people always get away with stuff it isn't exactly fair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cough oj simpson cough


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> famous people always get away with stuff it isn't exactly fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cough jacko cough


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

cough ted kennedy cough

lol the list can go on and on


----------



## Rayder (Jun 7, 2007)

Innocent until proven broke. Didn't you know?


----------



## UncleChuckle (Jun 7, 2007)

It's sickening that vacuous harpie is out of jail. Sure, they can say it's medical grounds. But if she was just some nobody, the guards would have probably beaten her until she was "better". 

What really gets me is when famous people DO get busted, like musicians, they'll get something like "Record some public service announcements and do a free concert" as punishment.


----------



## boblen (Jun 7, 2007)

And shes back at home....


----------



## OrR (Jun 7, 2007)

Look at the American legal system working... NOT!
This is embarassing.


----------



## pasc (Jun 7, 2007)

Funny thing she has got on her leg ^^ 

BTW, what would happen if she saw her leg off, and then would run away ?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 7, 2007)

shes out?

GOD DAMN IT


----------



## ndela007 (Jun 8, 2007)

She got messed up in jail, that is why they will not release why she is on medical leave. Knowing how female california correctional facilities roll, she probably got messed up somewhere very humiliating for a Hilton.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 8, 2007)

Man prison break the show would have been a lot shorter if they had all just faked psychological 'issues', they could have been home for dinner.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ndela007 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> She got messed up in jail, that is why they will not release why she is on medical leave. Knowing how female california correctional facilities roll, she probably got messed up somewhere very humiliating for a Hilton.
> 
> 
> Purely speculation.  And I hope that you're correct.
> ...



Yeah.  I guess that's why "Prison Break: Heiress Edition" never really caught on.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 8, 2007)

it would be funny if celebs started using their badge of immunity to start assaulting the lesser people (eating hobos, arms trade, etc) and eventually lowered our numbers substancially in camps


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(boblen @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> And shes back at home....



actually i heard on the radio this morning that the judge is bringing her back to court on something else he heard about her.


----------



## Opium (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> shes out?
> 
> GOD DAMN IT



my thoughts exactly. Dump her back in prison and let her serve her time so that we can get on with more important things than that spoilt brat.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(boblen @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And shes back at home....
> ...



Oral sex ? Video tape'd ?

It must be the cruel joke that they made about her that finaly did her in


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess theres not gonna be a "Simple Life: Locked Up" anymore huh?


----------

